# Is my husband in love with another woman?



## edith (Apr 14, 2010)

I know after finding hundreds of emails between my husband and a former co-worker, proving that he:

Had an affair, emotionally, for 1.5 years
Always the one initiating contact with her
Had sex with her last week and told her she was "amazing"
Over the weekend, emailed her asking what he was going to do with her, seeming emotional about it
Talks to her about our kids
Shows off his parenting skills to her
Tells her he wishes I didn't work, like her
Always talks about how they're exactly the same sexually, and she's so dirty and he loves it
Called her husband once, to save her, because she got caught emailing my husband
She told him she loved his ****, he said it was "all hers"
Acted sad when he said that in their relationship, the spouses couldn't matter, b/c of our small kids
Apologizes to her even for taking an hour to write her back, when he never apologizes for things

Just yesterday, she visited him again and he invited him into her office. I know from new emails that he hung up on me to make sure he could talk to her, and they had sex again. They spent even more time discussing our kids and her parenting skills, with him showing off to her what a good dad he is and saying things about how good it is that she stays home (I work).

At one point, he's talking about one of our kids and says "If he met you, at first he'd be a little shy, but then he'd be all over you, calling you auntie..." It's like he has imagined what she would be like with our kids.

Does all of this mean that he has feelings for her and it's as emotional as it is sexual?


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

Edith, I'm sorry you have this all going on in your life....
I think your husband is in a relationship with this woman and is probably in love with her, I'm sorry......
Does he know you have found the emails?
How is your relationship with him?
Do you think if he knew you knew he would leave you for her?
Is the other woman married as well?
How long have you been married?
First of all this is not your fault in anyway, your husband is choosing to have a relationship with another woman while he is married to you, has he done this before at any time?
It doesn't matter if you work......
Is this a deal breaker or would you forgive him and try to work things out if he still wanted to?
You have some thinking to do, stay calm, get all the facts you can and read everything you can on this site about having affairs and how to stop them in their tracks and how to re-build your marriage.......lots of very helpful smart people here.....


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm sure he does have feelings for her. But he is also in the best of both worlds right now. He has you both fulfilling seperate needs. So the question would be, what do you want to do? There are a lot of great people here with great advice either way.


----------



## AmorousWarrior (Jul 6, 2010)

That's so terrible. My heart goes out to you. Has he ever cheated before? The reason I ask is that he may be telling her these things because it was what she needed to hear in order to sleep with him. It may not be that he loves her, but him acting that way certainly shows a lack of love for you.


----------

